# Osmotic Power الطاقة الاسموزية :أحدث تطبيقات الطاقة المتجددة



## الشايقي (20 أبريل 2010)

افتتحت في النرويج صاحبة السمو الملكي ولي عهد النرويج الاميرة ميتي ماريت يوم الثلاثاء الموافق الرابع والعشرين من نوفمبر 2009م 
أول منشأة تقوم بتوليد الطاقة الكهربية مستغلة الخاصية الاسموزية 







​ 

حيث قامت شركة اشتاتكرافت النرويجية للطاقة بتنفيذ هذه الوحدة الرائدة ​ 





 

والتي تعمل عن طريق انتقال جزيئات الماء عبر غشاء فاصل بين وسطين ووعائين احدهما يحتوي ماء البحر المالح والآخر يحتوي مياه عذبة حيث تنجذب الجزيئات نحو الماء المالح مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع منسوبه , هذا الارتفاع في المنسوب يؤدي الى زيادة الضغط الذي يمكن تحويله عبر التوربينات الى طاقة كهربائية ​ 





 
هذه الخاصية مقتبسة من النباتات ومعروف لدى التلاميذ ان الاشجار ترفع الماء من جذورها ومن التربة الى اعلى عبر اغشية تستخدم الضغط الاسموزي ​ 
وعن الجدوى الاقتصادية لهذه التقنية ذكرت الشركة بأنها تتوجه للعالم بنحو 1700 تيرا واط من الطاقة الكهربائية بهذه التقنية التي يمكن استغلال مناطق مصب الانهار , بل حتى داخل المناطق الصناعية ​ 

ولمزيد من المعلومات من موقع الشركة على الانترنت
http://www.statkraft.com​


----------



## الشايقي (20 أبريل 2010)

رسم توضيحي لاجزاء المحطة


----------



## الشايقي (20 أبريل 2010)

يوتيوب مدته أقل من دقيقتين اطلقته الشركة 
يوضح مشروع محطة الطاقة الاسموزية بصورة مبسطة وجميلة​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlJfxTPyL5k​ 


وقد ذكر مدير الشركة أن الهدف من انتاجهم لهذه الوحدة هو أن يتلمس المهندسون هذه الطاقة على أرض الواقع والخروج بها من ارض النظريات , حيث ان الشركة تعمل تقريباً في كل انواع الطاقات المتجددة وتعتبر من اكبر واعرق الشركات الاوروبية في هذا المجال , على حد قوله.​​


----------



## الشايقي (20 أبريل 2010)

رول من الغشاء الاسموزي الصناعي شبه النفاذ Semipermeable الذي يوضع بين وعائي الماء المالح والماء العذب 








صورة توضيحية لكيفية توليد الطاقة الكهربائية الاسموزية الناتجة من الارتفاع Head بسبب الانجذاب الطبيعي للماء المالح عبر الغشاء 






​


----------



## الشايقي (20 أبريل 2010)

Q&A Osmotic power
بعض الاسئلة والاجوبة ترجمتها من موقع شركة اشتاتكرافت النرويجية ​ 


كيف تعمل القدرة الاسموزية؟
_How does osmotic power work? _​


عندما يتقابل الماء العذب والماء المالح بين طرفي الغشاء , سينتقل الماء العذب في اتجاه الماء المالح وفق الخاصية الاسموزية الطبيعية .
ذلك الغشاء يسمح فقط بمرور الماء العذب ويوقف الماء المالح مما يؤدي لزيادة في الضغط في جانب الماء المالح , هذا الضغط الناشئ هو الذي يستخدم في تدوير التربينة .
الضغط الناتج يعادل 12 بار وهو مكافئ للضغط الناشئ عن مساقط مياه ارتفاعها 120 متر ​ 
_When freshwater and seawater meet on either side of a membrane, the natural phenomenon of osmosis will cause the freshwater to be drawn towards the seawater side. The membrane only allows freshwater to flow trough and stop the saltwater. Thus creating a pressure on the seawater side that can be used to drive a turbine. The pressure is 12 BAR, equivalent to a 120-metre waterfall._​




ولكن ترى ما الذي يميز القدرة الاسموزية عن مصادر الطاقة الاخرى؟
_What are the advantages of osmotic power, compared to other energy sources? _​
القدرة الاسموزية هي قدرة متجددة , صديقة للبيئة (لاتسبب تلوثها) ويمكن بناء محطات في أي ملتقى للماء العذب مع المالح .
كما أن هذا المصدر يولد الطاقة باستمرار طوال الاسبوع طوال اليوم دون ان يتأثر بحالة المناخ 



_Osmotic power is a renewable, environment-friendly energy source. Power plants can in principle be built anywhere freshwater meets seawater. They can generate power 24/7, regardless weather conditions._​




ماهي أهم أجزاء ومكونات محطة توليد القدرة الاسموزية؟
_What are the most important parts of an osmotic power plant? _​ 
الغشاء هو قلب هذه التقنية وعمودها الفقري , بيد أن التربينة التي تولد الكهرباء والمضخات وانابيب نقل المياه عبر الوحدة هي اجزاء تحتاجها المحطة.
تضم المحطة ايضاً وحدة لتنقية المياه لحماية الاغشية من الانسداد والعطب , كما تحتوي على وحدة لتنظيف وتنقية الغشاء نفسه حيث يتم غسله بصورة منتظمة​ 

_The membrane is the heart of the technology, while a turbine is needed to generate electricity, as well as pumps and pipes to transport water throughout the plant. The plant also comprises a water cleaning unit (to prevent clogged/damaged membranes) and a cleaning unit for the membranes (which must be washed regularly)._​ 


ماهي توقعاتكم الانتاجية؟
_What is the production potential? _​ 
وفقاً لحساباتنا , فالقدرة الاسموزية موعودة بسوق عالمي من 1600 الى 1700 تيراواط ساعة في السنة الواحدة , أي ما يعادل نصف انتاج كل الاتحاد الاوروبي الحالي.
وتقريباً نحن نتوقع انتاج 180 تيراواط ساعة تقريباً في اروربا و 12 تيراواط ساعة في النرويج تحديداً​ 


_According to our calculations, osmotic power has a global potential of 1600-1700 TWh annually, or equivalent to 50 per cent of current power production in the EU. The potential is approx. 180 TWh in Europe and 12 TWh in Norway._​



ولماذا قررت شركة اشتاتكرافت الاستثمار في القدرة الاسموزية؟
_Why has Statkraft decided to invest in osmotic power? _​ 
ان ذلك يأتي منسجماً مع رؤيتنا لتوفير احتياجات العالم من الطاقات النظيفة , وفي نفس الوقت يمكننا استغلال خبراتنا الممتدة عبر مئات السنين في توليد الطاقة من مياه الانهار بواسطة التربينات .​_This is in line with our vision of meeting the world's need for cleaner energy. At the same time, we can exploit our hundred years of experience in using river water and turbines to generate power._​


----------



## mehdi09 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## naser27 (21 أبريل 2010)

هل الماء المالح يتفكك الى كلور و صوديوم؟؟؟؟


----------



## الشايقي (21 أبريل 2010)

mehdi09 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


​ 

Mehdi09
تحياتي الغدقى 







​ 
مشكور لمرورك الانيق ولك خالص الود...​


----------



## الشايقي (21 أبريل 2010)

naser27 قال:


> هل الماء المالح يتفكك الى كلور و صوديوم؟؟؟؟


​ 

Naser27
تحياتي الشفيفة 

لا يتفكك, ولكن في الرسم التوضيحي أعلاه كلا الوعائين يحويان الماء H2O , غير ان ماء البحر يحوي الملح NaCl بالاضافة الى الماء.



الخاصية الأسموزية هي عملية انتقال الماء من :


المنطقة ذات التركيز الأقل من المواد الذائبة مثل ملح الطعام NaCl( أي تركيز أكثر من الماء ) 
↓
▼▼▼▼▼عبر غشاء شبه نفاذ▼▼▼▼▼▼
↓
إلى المنطقة ذات التركيز العالي من المواد الذائبة NaCl( بمعنى تركيز أقل من الماء ) ​


في محاولة من الطبيعة لاحداث نوع من التوازن في التركيزات 
ارجو ان يكون في ذلك اجابة على تساؤلك...ومشكور على المشاركة ..​


----------



## الشايقي (24 أبريل 2010)

صاحبة السمو الملكي تعلن افتتاح مرحلة جديدة مبشرة من طاقة الطبيعة











كانت لفتة بارعة وهي تشريف وتكريم أرملة المهندس سيد لوب Mr Sid Loeb مخترع اجراء الطاقة الاسموزية 










مدير اشتاتكرافت المهندس بيرد ميكلسون Bård Mikkelsen يدعو المهندسين لتلمس هذه الطاقة عن قرب ويعلن عن افتتاح مركز تدريبي ملحق بالمنشأة 
​


----------



## محمد 122 (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع شيق وجديد ولكن اعتقد كما فهمت انه يهدر الماء العذب الصالح للشرب الا اذا تم بناؤه عند مصاب الانهار
شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الشايقي (24 أبريل 2010)

محمد 122 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع شيق وجديد ولكن اعتقد كما فهمت انه يهدر الماء العذب الصالح للشرب الا اذا تم بناؤه عند مصاب الانهار
> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع
> والسلام عليكم


 

محمد 122
تحياتي واحترامي









بالفعل الماء العذب سيتحول الى مالح , وبالتالي هذه هي نقطة ضعف هذه التقنية في المناطق التي تعاني من شح المياه العذبة , وأنسب اماكنها مصب الاودية والانهار في البحار 
(مدينة رأس البر بمصر تعتبر أروع نقطة في الوطن العربي لاقامة مثل هذا المشروع , طالما أن ماء النهر أصلاً سيذهب الى البحر فالافضل استغلاله بوضع المحطة بينهما)
خاصة انه بالقرب منها نقطة التقاء الشبكة العامة في محطة (كفر البطيخ) بدمياط فلا توجد تكلفة للنقل.

مشكور لمرورك ومشاركتك
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أبريل 2010)

الأخ المهندس الشايقي 
موضوع علمي مفيد .. 
شاكر لك جهدك ومتابعة الردود والمداخلات ..

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائ وشيق ومفيد 
شكرا للمهندس الشايقي


----------



## الشايقي (25 أبريل 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس الشايقي
> موضوع علمي مفيد ..
> شاكر لك جهدك ومتابعة الردود والمداخلات ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك.


 


د.محمد باشراحيل
تحياتي الصادقة 
:84:
اشكر مرورك وتشريفك للبوست 
وتقبل تقديري واحترامي الكبيرين
​


----------



## الشايقي (25 أبريل 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> موضوع رائ وشيق ومفيد
> شكرا للمهندس الشايقي


 

سمير شربك 
تحياتي الجذلى 





مشكور على مرورك الانيق 
وتقبل مودتي ...​


----------



## الشايقي (30 أبريل 2010)

اضغط على هذا الرابط وشاهد فلاش من موقع bbc للتذكير بخاصية الضغط الاسموزي 

نلاحظ الارتفاع في المنسوب الذي يسبب الضغط الاسموزي والذي يستفاد منه في تدوير التربينة ...​


----------



## الشايقي (30 أبريل 2010)

وهذا رابط فلاش تعليمي (اضغط هنا) من جامعة سانت اولاف النرويجية لتوضيح الخاصية الطبيعية 
Add Salt اضف الملح الى الوعاء ثم شاهد الارتفاع الناشئ في المنسوب ..​


----------



## محمد عميرة (3 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## الشايقي (4 مايو 2010)

محمد عميرة قال:


> الف شكر




*
محمد عميرة 
تحياتي الصادقة لك




الف شكر على مرورك ومشاركتك
*​


----------



## الشايقي (4 مايو 2010)

*مصب نهر النيل فرع دمياط في البحر الابيض المتوسط برأس البر بمحافظة دمياط في مصر 
صورة من Google Earth تنبئ بأن هذا الموقع سيكون له مستقبل زاهر مع هذه الطاقة بإذن الله




*​


----------



## راعي المغاتير (7 مايو 2010)

*إضافة*

السلام عليكم
أود أن أضيف على ما ذكرتم أن هذه التقنية يمكن أن تستخدم في غير أماكن مصبات الأنهار

ومن أمثلة ذلك.. في محطات التحلية حيث يكون الماء المطرود تركيزه عالياً , أعلى من تركيز ماء التغذية القادم من البحر, ويمكننا بهذا إنشاء وحدة إنتاج طاقة تابعة لمحطات التحلية , ونستفيد إضافة إلى ذلك تقليل تركيز ماء التغذية قبل دخوله إلى وحدات التحلية وتتحسن ببذلك عملية التحلية حيث نحصل على الماء المنتج بتركيز أقل مما كنا نحصل عليه قبل إضافة وحدة الطاقة الإسموزية.


----------



## م.عماد ك (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك على موضوعك هذا


----------



## الشايقي (8 مايو 2010)

راعي المغاتير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أود أن أضيف على ما ذكرتم أن هذه التقنية يمكن أن تستخدم في غير أماكن مصبات الأنهار
> 
> ومن أمثلة ذلك.. في محطات التحلية حيث يكون الماء المطرود تركيزه عالياً , أعلى من تركيز ماء التغذية القادم من البحر, ويمكننا بهذا إنشاء وحدة إنتاج طاقة تابعة لمحطات التحلية , ونستفيد إضافة إلى ذلك تقليل تركيز ماء التغذية قبل دخوله إلى وحدات التحلية وتتحسن ببذلك عملية التحلية حيث نحصل على الماء المنتج بتركيز أقل مما كنا نحصل عليه قبل إضافة وحدة الطاقة الإسموزية.



*
راعي المغاتير
تحياتي المغدقة 






لابد من التأكد أولاً:هل الماء عالي التركيز في الملوحة هو احد مخرجات محطة التحلية؟
وبالتالي فكرتك تكمن في أن يستخدم هذا الماء في أن (يسحب) ماء البحر لأعلى واستخدامه في توليد التربين, أترى مافهمته صحيح؟




ارجو الاستفاضة والإسهاب قليلاً في هذه الفكرة 
ومشكور على مرورك ومشاركتك القيمة ...*​


----------



## الشايقي (8 مايو 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> بارك الله بك على موضوعك هذا


*
المهندس عماد ك
تحياتي العطرة 







وبارك الله فيك وأشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك 
​*


----------



## الشايقي (8 مايو 2010)

لنلق نظرة على المنظر الآسر لمصب فرع نهر النيل العظيم 
نهر الخير الذي ما فتئ ينضح بالخير أينما تثنى ومال
وأبت نفسه الا ان يمنحنا طاقة جبارة قبل أن يغيب في غياهب البحر المتوسط 

اضغط هنا ومتع ناظريك بهذا المنظر الخلاب من موقع ويكيمابيا

​


----------



## ابراهيم شكاح (15 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## mhamad romeh (15 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع شيق


----------



## ابراهيم شكاح (16 نوفمبر 2012)

​ بأمكان استخدام هذا الرابط(earthrise - 'How it Works''Animation: Osmotic Power - YouTube)









يوتيوب مدته أقل من دقيقتين اطلقته الشركة 
يوضح مشروع محطة الطاقة الاسموزية بصورة مبسطة وجميلة​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlJfxTPyL5k​ 


وقد ذكر مدير الشركة أن الهدف من انتاجهم لهذه الوحدة هو أن يتلمس المهندسون هذه الطاقة على أرض الواقع والخروج بها من ارض النظريات , حيث ان الشركة تعمل تقريباً في كل انواع الطاقات المتجددة وتعتبر من اكبر واعرق الشركات الاوروبية في هذا المجال , على حد قوله.​[/QUOTE]


----------



## ban2009ban (25 نوفمبر 2012)

بالامكان عملها بين مياه الخليج العربي ومياه البحر الاحمر الاقل ملوحة 

او بين الخليج العربي -مياهه الاعلى ملوحة في العالم بعد البحر الميت - وبين خليج عمان والمحيط الهندي الاقل ملوحة 

موضوع رائع


----------

